# Camera in the range of 10k-12.5k



## dib (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, I want to buy a point and shoot camera. My budget is 10k-12.5k. It will be my first camera and I dont know much about photography. Please suggest a model. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

Canon SX160IS: Canon PowerShot SX160 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2013)

TZ25 for 12k from ebay (Use coupon)


----------



## shubham gupta (Jan 23, 2013)

go for f660exr..now available for 13000 around far better then sx160..it has very good reviews all over for iq..


----------



## Akshay (Jan 30, 2013)

I am looking for camera in same range. Is Nikon Coolpix L810 Point & Shoot any good in that range? I prefer camera which has a good "auto" mode since I don't want to manually adjust settings for good pictures.


----------



## nac (Jan 30, 2013)

Akshay,
TZ25
WX150


----------



## Akshay (Jan 31, 2013)

nac said:


> Akshay,
> TZ25
> WX150


WX150 looks good. Any camera with wifi option in this range?
I am a bit confused between Nikon Coolpix6300 and WX150. Is the WX150 worth the extra 5k?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Akshay said:


> WX150 looks good. Any camera with wifi option in this range?


What will you do with wi fi? Anyway the answer is no.

I'll stick with SX160IS.

Anyway: *news.softpedia.com/news/Unusual-Wi-Fi-Card-Reader-Released-by-I-O-Data-308606.shtml


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2013)

Akshay said:


> Any camera with wifi option in this range?



 hmmm.... with wifi NO. But with Eyefi, you have three choices
S6400
WX150
SX160


----------



## Akshay (Feb 5, 2013)

Have shortlisted following cameras:
Nikon L810
Canon S6300
Canon S6400
Canon SX160IS

Which one of this is the best one? I have checked online reviews and comparisons but still don't have a clear picture on which one to buy.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Akshay said:


> Have shortlisted following cameras:
> Nikon L810
> Canon S6300
> Canon S6400
> ...


This one.


----------

